# Watson's progress



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Meet Watson- my newest boy. I got him from the local PetCo with a somewhat nasty case of fin rot. This is after about a month-maybe a little less. His fin regrowth is making progress and I think he's colored up! The first picture is tinted green due to the medication I was using. 
More pictures to come as the progresses. 
He's also gotten braver- actually lets me get a good look at him now before darting off.

When I first got him:










After one month roughly:


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

it'll be interesting to see once his fin heals up nice


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

This picture really hides his MG coloring.. he's much more yellow in life.


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks like he is on the road to recovery, keep up the good work, keep us posted.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Very lovely boy, looks like he might have some red spots in is yellow fins (some Armageddon genes).


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hanna you should post Sherlock's before and after pictures! They need to be shared!!!


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Watson's taking to nipping at his caudal fin, but I can understand it with how long his anal fin is. He's turned into quite the charmer, but is still by far the most skittish of my boys. He's developed Armageddon spots on his fins and has grown into quite the beautiful little fish!
Here's his tank, which I just re-scaped tonight and am very happy with:








Holy anal fin batman! I understand why you trimmed your caudal!








Here's a good color shot (bit stressed, as I had just finished up a WC and he's a bit scared of the camera.)








He's currently deciding whether or not to trust the Anubis I just put in his tank. It was Pav's, and it wasn't doing good in a pitcher by itself even with fert and liquid CO2 so Watson lost a silk plant and got a new live one to complement the Java fern and tiny Wisteria. He and Sherlock both donated their moss balls to Hamish, as he was my only boy without live plants. Sherlock's got an Anubis.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

I need to get a flare shot. His beard is black and gold and his finnage is spectacular! The only thing I can get him to flare at is my pencil.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

What a lovely boy!  My Mace is a fin-nipper, too. I used to fret over it, but then I realized it's because his fins are so darn long, and he's yet to (*knocks on wood*) severely shorten them. Just make sure to keep his water nice and clean. :3 Seems like you have a handle on that though, haha.


----------

